# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Classic American Cars (1939-1964) Vol.2

## tandatcit

​ ​ *Classic American Cars (1939-1964) Vol.2*
218 images | 500x500-1200x610 | 7z | 30.51 MB (unzip 36.8)​ *Classic American Cars (1939-1964) Vol.2*
218 images | 500x500-1200x610 | 7z | 30.51 MB (unzip 36.8)               *[download][/download]*


```
[replacer_a]  [replacer_a]  [replacer_a]
```

[/code]

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=2926

----------

